# Looking for Oil bottle with tube...........



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've seen them before, but cannot find anything on google. They are a small plastic bottle that fits in the palm of your hand and has a long tube for oiling in really hard to reach places. Where does a person find them's?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

*BAM! Got it! Found just what I was looking for! *


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pharmacies have them,sometimes.
Where did you find it?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Places that sell/service electric motors good chance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> Pharmacies have them,sometimes.
> Where did you find it?


Ebay actually. I happened upon a few other options that are even a better, cooler fit for my application.


----------

